# DAM Chevron Spin 2,40



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Juli 2022)

Moin Zusammen!

Habe heute o.g. Rute geschenkt bekommen. Die Artikelnummer lautet 2352-240. Leider steht kein Wurfgewicht drauf und ich finde nichts im Netz dazu, aber sie scheint schon etwas stabiler zu sein. Die Frage ist halt, was verträgt sie?
Hat da einer unserer alten Hasen nähere Infos?

LG


----------



## eiszeit (9. Juli 2022)

Moin,

kam 1989 auf den Markt, Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 20-40g, damaliger Preis rd. 60 DM.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. Juli 2022)

eiszeit 
Danke dir (schon wieder)!   

Du solltest eigentlich auch einen eigenen Forentitel bekommen. "Angelnde Enzyklopädie" oder so


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Juli 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Du solltest eigentlich auch einen eigenen Forentitel bekommen. "Angelnde Enzyklopädie" oder so



Keine schlechte Idee, soviel Wissen ist nicht zu ersetzen 


Gruß Frank


----------

